# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box مساعدة :  محتاجه فلاشة صيني w866 yxtel

## ابو عمرو

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات 
زميلى الاعزاى كل عام والجميع بخير 
ارجو من لده فلاشه 
w866 yxtel  
4mg
تكون نفس البيانات 
يرد يرفعه لى 
PCB01_MT6260_S00.E963YXIR033232240320ENARPSFRHI130  6031006. 
ولكم منين جزيل الشكر 
وفلاشه كامين ماستر 
32 ميجا 
ايفون i5 
اتمن من الله ان يوفقك الجميع  
لم فيه الخير 
يرد الرد على فى اسرع وقت انا شاء الله_

----------


## راشدمحمد

ابوعمرو-البرنس عمرو المعطاء دوما ليتنا نستطيع مساعدته

----------

